# 2009 Ohio Catfish Classic



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The 2008 Ohio Catfish Classic will be held at Tappan Lake Oct. 4-5, 2008. We have changed the format of this event to an "Open".

Registration will begin at 6am at the main boat ramp on SR 250.
Entry fee is $80.00 per team which includes big fish.

For more information visit http://2008catfishtournaments.bravehost.com/ohcc.html 
or call Jeff at (330) 948-2108.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't you mean 2008 classic?????????

Here's the post on the link you have:

Date: Oct. 4th, 2008 
Where: Tappan Lake
Fishing Hours: Phase 1(Saturday) 9:00AM - 4:00PM: Phase 2(Saturday Night) 8:00PM-8:00AM
Entry Fee: $80.00 per team


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Dale. That is what is reads now.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought that was a awful long advanced notice . Good luck to you.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Does anyone have the Catfish Classic Results ?????


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It was a tough tournament for most. The results are posted on our web site.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

2008 Ohio Catfish Classic Results

NEOCATS held the first Ohio Catfish Classic at Tappan Lake on October 4th, 2008. Twenty four teams turned out to compete for the first title of Ohio&#8217;s top catfish anglers.
The tournament was conducted in two sessions, day and night with a weigh-in after each part.

Bringing in the Skipper Rods Big Fish and First Place to take home over $1300.00 in cash and prizes was the team of David Crawford and Matt Sharp of Fredericktown with a big Flathead weighing 44 pounds 10 ounces and a total weight of 47 pounds 14 ounces. First Places paid $1056.00 and the Big Cat paid $198.00 plus a custom-made Skipper Rod donated by Steve Searle of Blacklick, Ohio.

















Finishing close behind in Second Place was the team of Skip Martin of Copley and Kevin Jones of Cleveland with 11 Channel cats weighing 45 pounds 2 ounces. Skip and Kevin took home $480 for their hard work.

Third Place went to the team of Andy Gentsy of North Lima and David Kunzelman of Youngstown with 10 Channel cats weighing 38 pounds 2 ounces. They won $198 for their finish.

Fourth Place went to Nathan Torres and Joe Varner of Elyria with 11 fish weighing 34 pounds 2 ounces.

Fifth Place went to Jeff Foster of Scio and Nick Maroni of Uhrichsville with 12 fish weighing 33 pounds 4 ounces

Sixth Place went to Bill and Andrew Westrich with 4 fish weighing 29 pounds 10 ounces.

Seventh Place went to Scott Riley and Jim Lorincz with 12 fish weighing 25 pounds 14 ounces.

Eighth Place was Charles Hill III and Clark Hill with 8 fish weighing 23 pounds 4 ounces.

Ninth Place was Mike Kanuch and Peter Heston with 9 fish weighing 21 pounds 14 ounces.

And finishing off the top ten was Larry and Sandra Martin with 6 fish weighing 20 pounds 8 ounces.

A special thanks goes out to Mary Henry of Lodi and Sue for preparing hot food and drinks for the guys during the tournament. Your hard work is appreciated.

Thanks also go out to Okuma, Vicious Fishing Line, Driftmaster Rod Holders, Daiichi Hooks, Team Catfish, Gander Mountain. Ego Nets, Frabill, Danny King&#8217;s Punch Bait, Fish Creek Spinners, Mega Cat Crew, Net Light, Skipper Rods, and JV Jerky for making this a great year.


----------

